# How do the new AFX Cars run on 12 Volts?



## buzzbee (Dec 21, 2007)

Hi I am new here and seem to have found another great site! (This one)

I am putting together a version of the Tuckaway track found on hoslotcarracing.com and went with 4 wall packs. 
(It is for the kids for Christmas!) Now that I almost have it all set up, I found out about the G-Jets and running 12 volts. 

I am thinking about moving in this direction as I like the G-jet idea and I think the Variable power supply would be great for the kids. I will also allow me to move forward with better controllers and drivers stations. How do the AFX cars in the TOMY Set I bought run on 12 volts?

Thanks for your replies


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

You can run any HO car at most any voltage, they will just be slower or faster depending on the voltage setting. I've seen some groups take the traction magnets out of Tycos and run them at 8 or 9 volts and run Life-Like Ms at 10 to 12 volts. A variable power supply is a great option if you can afford it. It lets you dial in the voltage to get the type of racing action you want on the size of track you have. Running the same cars at 10 volts and 16 volts, for example, will yield two unique racing experiences. 

There's nothing magic about 12 volts. The GJet is no more of a "12 volt car" than a Life-Like, Tyco, Super G+, or TJet. Again the best option is a variable power supply so you can find the sweet spot for YOUR setup. For example, on smaller tracks I like running JL/AW TJets and Aurora TuffOnes at 12-14 volts and on large tracks I like to run TJets at 20 volts. 

12 volts happens to be the same voltage as automotive batteries so power supplies designed to operate at 12 volts tend to be more abundant and less expensive.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*avaiable PS*

Is Galinko's still considered the best available setup, or have others surfaced that fills the bill. I will be running a Bowman 4-lane track that is 117' ft. long. Every section has a power tap, so every 8-12ft. will be hooked up. I want to runs mostly stock in-line magnet cars up to superstock, but like you stated, would like to run an adjustable power source to experience the different speeds/feeling. Any other P'/S out there I should consider?

Gar


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Any regulated and filtered power supply that gives you adjustability over the range of voltages you want to run and provides at least 1-2 amps per lane will work very well for the cars you mentioned, especially with jumpers every 8-12 feet. 

The MG PS10AD power supply that Alan sells is good, but the 20V limit may be too low for some people who like running TJets at 22-24 volts and drag cars at even higher voltages. If you want to run drag cars, modifieds, restricted open, and unlimiteds I'd suggest getting a power supply that can provide at least 5 amps per lane for home use, and twice the amp ratings for "pro" sanctioned races. 

Professor Motor sells a couple of nice power supplies and you can also find some on E-Bay that fit the bill too. There are sometimes great deals to be had on used high end stuff like HP, Tektronix, and Lambda, but there's also the risk of getting a used one that's on its last legs. 

In my opinion, two of the best investments you can make to your home track, things that take it up to the "next level," are to get a really nice race management system like TrackMate for Windows (with the track power relay) and get an adjustable power supply. These really add polish and measurably increase the enjoyment factor of your setup.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

AfxToo said:


> In my opinion, two of the best investments you can make to your home track, things that take it up to the "next level," are to get a really nice race management system like TrackMate for Windows (with the track power relay) and get an adjustable power supply. These really add polish and measurably increase the enjoyment factor of your setup.


I totally agree. I have the investment in the track, I would be a complete moron to get cheap on the other two. The TrackMate seems to be the best choice for management and I have an extra PC waiting just for that use. I would assume the power source issue is harder because of the vast number of products to choose from? If I am going to invest $200-300(?) in a power source, then I would get the widest range possible for different motor use. Of course, I don't have to worry about the drag strip usage. Any specific model recommendations would be welcome. Ie; make and model. Thanks so far!


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I have a Lambda 0-30 5 Amp PS I bought off of ebay for under $100 including shipping that works great. I also have one I picked up from Scale Auto for $25 that goes from 12 Volts downs to 3 and runs everything just as well.

If you're planning on running T-Jets up to G-Jets and Super Stocks, you would be just fine with the Lambda.

The Tomy Super G+ cars will run great at 12 Volts, I will turn m PS down to 9 Volts even so that my 4 year old can stay on the track, it's still a lot of fun.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I'm working on a relay that allows me to switch between my Lambda supply running 18 volts to the GJet 12v supply. The Lambda I have has a small trim pot output control with no meter so I'd like to leave that alone. This way with a flip of a switch the track can be used more easily by kids or you can run GJets on their suggested voltage.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

well, to show you how out-dated I am, I used to run two batteries in series. One car 12v batt and one 6v car (old generator system) batt. Used to run a trickle charger on both. Talk about dangerous in the basement atmosphere. But I was younger and dumber at the time. With Tyco SS we were running the 18v all day long. I would imagine I can get away with 20v on down,....right? Now, with all that info, what would be a couple of good recommendations? Then I could start looking on the net, unless anyone has a link to suppliers? 

Gar


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-0-30-Volt-L...ryZ48708QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

This is the one I bought, from this seller as well. It's been excellent for me and will run anything you throw at, aside from maybe those upper end modified cars. I have run 4 G3 Super Stocks with this with zero problems.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Wow, that's a nice price for a power supply with those spec's.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

martybauer31 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-0-30-Volt-L...ryZ48708QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> This is the one I bought, from this seller as well. It's been excellent for me and will run anything you throw at, aside from maybe those upper end modified cars. I have run 4 G3 Super Stocks with this with zero problems.


This is the same P/S i run.I bought it from the same CO. as your ebay link.I run my SG+ & G3 cars at 12-13V and my Wizzard P3E's at 15V.These cars are plenty fast at the voltages mentioned.


----------

